# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Principales Infraestructuras hídricas de La Palma

## Luján

Buceando un poco por Internet, e intentando seguir la vía que abrí de los embalses y demás infraestructura de las Islas Canarias y Baleares, aquí os traigo una transcripción de un archivo PDF que muestra las principales infraestructuras hídricas de la isla de La Palma, quizás la más húmeda de las Canaria (y por la que siento una debilidad terrible :Embarrassment: )




> PRINCIPALES INFRAESTRUCTURAS HIDRÁULICAS DE LA ISLA DE LA PALMA
> 
> *Balsas*
> 
>      Laguna de Barlovento (Las Cabezadas - Lomo Quinto - La Laguna, Barlovento)     Adeyahamen (Lomo Lirio (Lomo Brasil), San Andrés y Sauces)     Bediesta (Lomo Lirio (Lomo Brasil), San Andrés y Sauces)     Las Lomadas (Lomo La Orotava,San Andrés y Sauces)     Galguitos (La Fuente Nueva - El Roque, San Andrés y Sauces)     Montaña del Arco (Montaña del Arco, Puntagorda)     Comunidad del Campo de Puntagorda (El Pueblo, Puntagorda)     Dos Pinos (Dos Pinos, Los llanos de Aridane)     Cuatro Caminos (Las Manchas de Abajo, Los Llanos de Aridane)     Manuel Ramón (Llano Manuel Ramón, Puntallana)
> 
> *Canales*
> 
>      Canal General La Palma I (Barlovento – Fuencaliente)     Canal General La Palma II (Barlovento – Los Llanos de Aridane)     Canal General La Palma III (Santa Cruz de La Palma – Fuencaliente)
> ...


Fuente: Cabildo de La Palma

----------

